# HighPoint Rocket 620A (2 Ports) recognized with 8 SATA Ports



## User23 (May 6, 2013)

On FreeBSD FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE-p3 a HighPoint Rocket 620A 2 Port AHCI controller is recognized with 8 ports:


```
ahci0: <Marvell 88SE912x AHCI SATA controller> port 0xd090-0xd097,0xd080-0xd083,0xd070-0xd077,0xd060-0xd063,0xd050-0xd05f mem 0xfb921000-0xfb9217ff irq 42 at device 0.0 on pci7
ahci0: AHCI v1.20 with 8 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supportedahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahcich6: <AHCI channel> at channel 6 on ahci0
ahcich7: <AHCI channel> at channel 7 on ahci0
...
ahcich7: Poll timeout on slot 0 port 0
ahcich7: is 00000000 cs 00000001 ss 00000000 rs 00000001 tfd 50 serr 00000000 cmd 10000006
(aprobe1:ahcich7:0:0:0): NOP. ACB: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
(aprobe1:ahcich7:0:0:0): CAM status: Command timeout
(aprobe1:ahcich7:0:0:0): Error 5, Retries exhausted
```

And as ATA controller:


```
atapci0: <Marvell 88SE912x UDMA133 controller> port 0xd040-0xd047,0xd030-0xd033,0xd020-0xd027,0xd010-0xd013,0xd000-0xd00f mem 0xfb920000-0xfb92000f irq 45 at device 0.1 on pci7
```

pciconf -lb output:


```
ahci0@pci0:7:0:0:	class=0x010601 card=0x91231b4b chip=0x91231b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE9123 PCIe SATA 6.0 Gb/s controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = SATA

atapci0@pci0:7:0:1:	class=0x01018f card=0x91a41b4b chip=0x91a41b4b rev=0x11 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Marvell Technology Group Ltd.'
    device     = '88SE91A4 SATA 6Gb/s Controller'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
```

Both disk working properly but the messages about 8 Ports and the error messages are confusing.


```
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HTS543232A7A384 ES2OA60W> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <Hitachi HTS543232A7A384 ES2OA60W> ATA-8 SATA 2.x device
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: Command Queueing enabled
ada1: 305245MB (625142448 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada1: Previously was known as ad6
```


----------



## mav@ (May 6, 2013)

8 reported ports are the result of RAID firmware inside of the chip. It is not a driver bug.


----------



## User23 (May 7, 2013)

Good to know, thank you!


----------

